# Where to hunt Roosters in ND



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The answer to everyone's question.

[siteimg]5291[/siteimg]

It also helps to have a couple of crazy dogs that don't know how to stay out of the cattails.

The results:

[siteimg]5290[/siteimg]


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I would agree completely. Cattails are excellent now that most of the corn is gone! It is just tough work.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Those cattails look like a walk in the park compared to the thin yellow's cattails that tangle around your feet down in my stompin grounds. I agree, that's where the birds are, plus they hold most of the time...Unlike CRP!


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Great hunt, but shouldnt you folks being at least an orange hat?????


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Waterspaniel said:


> Great hunt, but shouldnt you folks being at least an orange hat?????


Why is someone always trying to stir up trouble? In ND you don't have to wear orange for upland hunting. I never do myself unless it is during deer season.

I always get a good laugh myself when I see some of these upland hunters decked out in so much blaze orange you can see them hunting from 3 miles away.

I don't really see any safety issue with upland hunting and not wearing orange.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

"I don't really see any safety issue with upland hunting and not wearing orange." Dick Cheney


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Great pics. I like orange. I like orange on my partners.

When I lived in WA (orange is required) I took one guy to SD. He found out orange wasn't required and took it all off. His hunting coat was all camo. He was also one those guys that liked to forge ahead of the line of walkers. Pain in the butt. Especially if he was walking next to a tree line.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

waterspaniel: I completely agree.

I only hunt with buddies/friends that wear at least a little blaze orange. You would be surprised how you blend in when you aren't wearing a little orange. Makes a big difference when hunting 3-5 people and you are going over hills or walking cattails up to your eyes. You never know who may be coming around the corner or over the hill.

Personally I would like to see it as law. Maybe not the 400 sq inches like deer, but at least some during the season.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't care to wear blaze orange unless I am required to.

This weekend we had a guy with from MN so I had to wear an orange hat for safety reasons.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Safety first for this dude. I always wear an orange vest and hat.

Second if my partners do not have an orange cap I provide.

My son says it sure helps him see me when I am walking in the cattails. Likewise it helps me see him as he is only 11 and about 5ft tall. Better safe than sorry!

Irregardless if someone is wearing orange I want to know where they are, just makes the job easier.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*ANY *step taken to make a hunting trip safer is a step worth taking...everyone knows that.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I like orange on my partners.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

djleye, does that mean you want to be partners? :beer: :eyeroll:

Let me check with my wife, she does not look good in orange. oke:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I always wear an orange vest then I have a pouch in the back. And when I have my heart attack and am by myself they can find my body by airplane. Seriously I wear orange and so do both my dogs. Just safer.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

If you hunt in my group you will wear some orange. Why not?? As said before head high in catails it gets interesting sometimes. Saftey first and always


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I didnt mean to turn your pics and your hunt into an orange debate. Not trying to "start trouble."

Let me say though that I lost my dad to a hunting accident, I teach hunter saftey, and obviosly I'm safety minded.

I carry extra orange in case my upland partners dont have any. It is toooo easy to lose sight of someone on a flush, or a cripple chase. It becomes a HUGE issue when looking into the sun, or late in the afternoon. It isnt your party that you need to worry about most of the time. it could be the guy in the next field over. I even like to have a spare orange hat around when duck hunting. If someone walks off to get a cripple from the cattails, they get the hat. Accidents dont usually come from reckless behavior, they come from carelessness, or taking things for granted. There is NO REASON to not wear orange.

I once ran into a guy on public land, pheasant hunting. Full camo. Turns out we walking right at each other. He was 30 yards before I saw him. THAT was only cuz I heard his dogs bell.

Please folks, wear a hat or something orange. Trust me, you dont want to be the one to call the ambulance, the sheriifs dept, family members and loved ones. Such a small thing can make such a huge diffrence.

So, nice pics and it looks like you had a great time. I hope that all of us have MANY hunts that succesful for years to come.


----------



## Wingshooter 311 (Oct 23, 2006)

Waterspaniel said:


> Great hunt, but shouldnt you folks being at least an orange hat?????


I totally agree. Blaze Orange is the best way to be safe out in the field. Safety first, always. Everyone in my party has to wear it.

But excellent pictures though. I hope to get a few memorable ones when I head out there next week.


----------



## springerfan (Oct 28, 2006)

I got stationed in GF about a year ago, and finally have some time to hunt. I'm looking for some pointers on pheasants. Any tips would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

The truth is that once someone in your hunting party gets shot it's too late for an "*I'm Sorry*."

Think how bad you'd feel if you shot one of your group by accident. Think how you'd feel at his funeral.

Just think how stupid you'd feel if someone shot you because you were foolish enough to shun a simple orange hat?

Remember, accidents only happen to the other guy....until it's your turn to be the other guy.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Orange is huge where I hunt. My partner and I like to hunt little *******. Usually one of us is higher than the other and we have to keep checking back to see each other. When we wear orange I can find him much quicker and easier. He wears an orange hat which I think is great. If your not going to wear that much orange make sure its your hat. I can see the hat through trees and brush, buck brush, cat tails and all other pheasant habitat. Orange is a choice and to make fun of those who are trying to be safe, well thats just insaine. "Its like making fun of guys who ride motorcycles that wear helmets". Be safe and "Help the gaze wear the blaze"


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Stupid pheasants!!! :******: What are they thinking hiding in the cattails!!!  Don't they know the prairie grass is better to walk in. :sniper: LOL besides I got a pointer and she don't like pounding cattails,  She thinks its my job. :x Yummy!!! :lol: I cant wait to eat more cattail fluff. :wink: I'm still blowing the crap out my nose from opener. 

PS my whole group wears orange in the field!!! The only way to hunt is to hunt safe!!!

:beer:


----------

